# English Church History



## lukeh021471 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am looking for any recommendations on a comprehensive book/books about the English reformation through the puritan era. 
I would also like any recommendation pertaining to the lollards.
Thank You


----------



## jambo (Mar 14, 2011)

Merle d'Aubigne's 2 volume work _The Reformation in England_ is a good start. There are a couple of chapters in vol 1 relating to Wycliff and the Lollards.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 14, 2011)

Try A.G. Dickens, _English Reformation_, 2nd ed., Penn State University Press, 1994.

I also recently purchased a used copy of Peter Lewis' _The Genius of the Puritans_, but haven't had the opportunity to read it yet.


----------



## jambo (Mar 14, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> I also recently purchased a used copy of Peter Lewis' _The Genius of the Puritans_, but haven't had the opportunity to read it yet.


 
Excellent book well worth a read. In a similar vein there is also the following

The Puritans: their origins and successors (DM Lloyd-Jones)
Worldly Saints: the Puritans as they really were (leland Ryken)
Among God's Giants (Jim Packer)

Iain Murray's _The Reformation of the Churc_h is helpful as it contains documents from the Reformers and Puritans relating to church issues


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 14, 2011)

jambo said:


> Iain Murray's The Reformation of the Church is helpful as it contains documents from the Reformers and Puritans relating to church issues



Thanks for the suggestions! I was not aware of this book by Murray; is it recent or older?


----------



## PhilA (Mar 14, 2011)

First published Banner of Truth in the mid 1960s. Now reprinted in paperback.

Regards


----------



## jambo (Mar 14, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > Iain Murray's The Reformation of the Church is helpful as it contains documents from the Reformers and Puritans relating to church issues
> ...


 
It was originally published in 1965 and my copy is the 1987 reprint. Don't know if there are any later editions or whether it is still in print


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a bibliography used by Diarmaid MacCullough in a class. http://www.folger.edu/documents/final_bibliography.pdf


----------

